# Module 8 diode direction



## stevtron (Feb 20, 2019)

Is the direction of the 9 diods (914) in the newest build docs Arachnid V2 Rev. 01.23.19 correct ?
These are complete vice versa to the pcb pics on the shop site and the pcb print itself ! Wich one is correct ?
thanx in advance ...

ps. some other parts and positions differ too , in comparisation with my pcb and the newest build docs.
Should I do what's printed on the board ? I have the new V2 pcb with the rotary switch, but as described , 
it's not the same as in the newest docs … I'm confused


----------



## zgrav (Feb 20, 2019)

see if the build doc diode orientation is consistent with the layout on the circuit diagram.  I put one of the new boards with the rotary switch together without incident, but did not notice any discrepancy between the PCB and build doc.  FWIW, I probably relied on the orientation printed on the PCB when I installed the parts.


----------



## stevtron (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanx, I usually trust the printing on the pcb's and every one I has build is fine, but in this case I was unsure, because the build docs
are totally different from the board printing …


----------



## zgrav (Feb 20, 2019)

The circuit diagram will be a good check point to use with the build doc and the PCB.


----------



## Robert (Feb 20, 2019)

Follow what is printed on your PCB.    There was an Arachnid v2 and an Arachnid v2.1.   

No significant difference from your end, but some components were moved around.


----------



## stevtron (Feb 20, 2019)

Perfect ! Thanx


----------



## stevtron (Feb 21, 2019)

Finished and it working like it should … very nice one  
btw … is it possible simply changing the EEPROM and getting other EFX ?


----------



## Robert (Feb 21, 2019)

Awesome!   Yep, you can create your own combinations of effects with the EEPROM Builder.








						EEPROM Builder - PedalPCB.com
					

Custom Programmed EEPROM




					pedalpcb.com


----------



## stevtron (Feb 21, 2019)

Wow, that is crazy ... love it , as all your other work . Very good stuff ! Thanx


----------



## JetFixxxer (Feb 21, 2019)

Robert said:


> Awesome!   Yep, you can create your own combinations of effects with the EEPROM Builder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm assuming this will work for the Octogon as well?


----------



## zgrav (Feb 21, 2019)

the custom eeprom should work on any of the FV-1 boards that let you select from 8 effects, or from 3 effects (in which case, you won't be able to use 5 of them).  similarly, the eeproms with 3 effects can be used on the 8 effect boards, but you will have 5 spots with no effects.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 21, 2019)

if you order a custom eeprom, put some thought into both the kinds of effects you pick, and the order you want them to be in when you are rotating the knob to change between them.


----------



## Robert (Feb 21, 2019)

Yep, the Octagon and Module 8 both use the same PCB.    You can use the EEPROM Builder for the Pythagoras PCB as well (ThreeVerb, D3lay, Radium Springs, Unison) but you can only use the first three programs on the EEPROM.


----------

